# Safari CPU hog, Apple please look at this !



## michaelsanford (Mar 4, 2004)

```
Safari      52.9% 
Safari      72.6% 
Safari      92.4%
```

One single static page loaded (this forum actually). What does Safari use all this processor power for !?

Typing in this window is even sluggish at times; c'mon I have a 700 MHz G4 with almost 800 megs of ram, what's going on...


----------



## dlloyd (Mar 4, 2004)

I've noticed that since upgrading to Panther, Safari seems to frequently 'pause'. While switching tabs, for example. Even when it's not doing this, it still takes a second or so for the click to register....

Annoying.


----------



## andychrist (Mar 5, 2004)

Also this page does not "snap back," but reloads.


----------



## chevy (Mar 5, 2004)

Safari has a problem with animated gifs and other moving javascripts.


----------



## octane (Mar 6, 2004)

I have no such problems with Safari hogging the cpu.

But I've noticed that when I switch to Safari or Firefox after I haven't used them for say, more than an hour or so, they take ages to become responsive again with lots of hard drive thrashing.

I'm guessing that the system is written them out of ram to make room, so when I switch back, the system has to load them back in again.

Not noticed this with any other application, though...


----------



## chevy (Mar 7, 2004)

try any of the pages of www.romandie.com with animated advertisment... you'll see what I mean.


----------



## octane (Mar 7, 2004)

chevy said:
			
		

> try any of the pages of www.romandie.com with animated advertisment... you'll see what I mean.



What's meant to happen?

I had no problems .. other than not understanding a word it!..


----------



## andychrist (Mar 7, 2004)

Moi non plus.


----------

